# Topics > Arts > Music >  YOO, musical talanted AI partner, Yamaha Corporation, Iwata, Shizuoka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Yamaha Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yamaha invites SXSW visitors to perform live duets with an AI partner"

by Paul Ridden
March 12, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Yamaha's AI Technology × The sharoun Ensemble of the Berliner Philharmoniker

Published on Sep 6, 2016




> Yamaha’s AI Technology Makes Possible Joint Performance of Sviatoslav Richter and Today’s Members of the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.

----------


## Airicist

AI Project YOO digest

Published on Oct 14, 2018

----------

